# le mans 24hr race houx campsite anybody been before???



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Anybody been before please, are there any fresh water taps, toilet waste points, any problems with electric, ( being disconnected, or tripping out) many thanks chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi chris, 
i have not been before but if you do a search on Le mans informal meet you may see some menmbers who have.

Dave p


EDIT

sorry I see you have been on it.

Dave p


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I have only camped on Maison Blanche.

This is the 3rd year (I think) that it has had numbered pitches.

Prior to that it was, get there as early as you could, grab yourself a pitch sufficient for all of your party, and rope it off. Then try and get an electrical supply. As more and more people arrived, they piggy backed more and more connections, and the supply was constantly tripping out.

So we made a decision to see if we could survive without a supply. 

We have 2 motorhomes and this year 7 tents. We have 2 gas fridges for the beer, and the motorhomes look after the food refrigeration.

We both have solar panels and I have 3x 110 AH batteries (not sure what the other M/H has.

We have had no problems at all with this setup .

So I'd say if you can do without a hookup do so, as it's a constant source of annoyance.

Regarding toilet emptying, usually over by the toilet/showers they lift a manhole and you just dump there .

HTH


Andrew


----------

